# gatorskin or hardshell?



## runner (25 Jan 2012)

I had originally 2x ultra gatorskins on my giant defy. Recently when being serviced my LBC changed the bike tyre (as it was so pitted with small pieces of glass..hence all my punctures)and replaced with a gatorskin hardshell...what is the difference? which is the more puncture proof? My front tyre (ultra gatorskin) now needs replacing, so should I put a hardshell on the front?..I will if it is the better tyre...any users out there with advice??


----------



## Edge705 (25 Jan 2012)

Basically the added protection for pot holes by strenghthening the sidewall and extending this round to the tyre itself the official bumf brelow

After extensive market research, feedback from commuters all over the world showed us that a new type of tyre was in demand. Our Gatorskin race bike tyre had filled a gap for hardcore commuters but they wanted more; MORE casing; MORE breaker; MORE protection... 

Taking the Gatorskin as our base, we've added a third Polyamide layer in the sidewall to make a unique 3-ply casing for the Gator Hardshell. 

We've also added a wider Poly-X anti puncture breaker belt under the tread which extends down into the shoulder area for wider coverage. 

Specification:
Hardshell Protection:
• Aimed at hardcore fast commuters who need the speed of a race commuter tyre (ie Gatorskin or Grand Prix) but bulked out to provide a tougher cross section in case of that unseen pot-hole or scuffed sidewall on the curbs 
• Currently limited to our new Gator Hardshell tyre - launch Jan 2010 
• Using a new type of casing design which folds three times from bead to bead to form a 3 ply sidewall (usually 2 ply) 
• Anti-Cut Duraskin from bead to bead 
• Extra wide Poly-X-Breaker under the tread extending into the shoulder area 
• Extra tread rubber / Longer mileage 
• Breakers Our basic range of tyre also feature puncture protection in the form of either a hardened rubber layer underneath the tread, or a single lightweight nylon belt 
• Tyres like the "RIDE" series and our UltraSport road tyres feature this technology 

Dura Skin:
• Improved sidewall protection 
• An extremely durable polyamide mesh that protects the extra-fine, high performance casing from cuts, punctures and abrasion 
• Lightweight durability 
• Less than 10g per tyre, Duraskin has a very high strength to weight ratio meaning that cyclists benefit from superb anti tear protection whilst still experiencing lightweight performance from their tyres. 
• High Tech appearance 
• You'll know when one of our tyres features Duraskin. The dark brown fabric is applied externally to the tyre casing priot to the addition of the tread in the manufacturing process. This means that Duraskin is teh first line of defence against intrusion, increasing the chances of sidewall survival significantly in the event of hitting a foreign object.. 

Poly X Breaker:
• New processing techniques enable us to improve existing technology resulting in such features like Poly-X-Breaker. 
• We use polyester as a breaker material and rely on our experience in car tyres to utililize this material to the maximum benefits in cycle tyres. 
• The advantages lie in the additional crossing of the individual fabric weaves in manufacturing, giving a densley woven seal with minimal space between the threads - result, Poly-X is very resistant to foreign objects without increasing the rolling resistance of the tyre 
• Tyres featuring Poly-X-Breaker Grand Prix 

Features:
• Modelled on our famous Gatorskin race bike tyre 
• More reinforcement for the modern commuter 
• Including our Duraskin & Poly-X technologies 
• All wrapped in a Hardshell


----------



## Tynan (25 Jan 2012)

'hardcore commuter' always amuses me, what on earth does it mean, I assume it means commuter that wants his tyres to last a long time and above all else doesn't want punctures, sounds like M+ to me

the heavier the tyre gets the slower it'll be and the deader the feel

there's a balance between a race tyre and a solid tyre, everyone can chose what's more important to them

quite hard to damage the sidewall other than bad luck with a major pothole


----------



## smokeysmoo (25 Jan 2012)

Just fitted a pair of Ultra Gators on my commuter. First use today and they felt great. Time will tell I guess, but decided to give them a go on the recommendation of a mate of mine.


----------



## boydj (25 Jan 2012)

Fitted a Gator Hardshell on the back last summer to replace a GP 4 Seasons. No complaints about durability or performance. It must have done over a thousand miles by now. It's no heavier than the 4 Seasons and nowhere near as heavy as the M+ on my commuter wheels. Good training / sportive tyre.


----------



## the_mikey (25 Jan 2012)

I've had no real issues with gatorskins, I consider hardshells a bit excessive, and gp4 seasons too expensive.


----------



## Jezston (26 Jan 2012)

boydj said:


> Fitted a Gator Hardshell on the back last summer to replace a GP 4 Seasons. No complaints about durability or performance. It must have done over a thousand miles by now. It's no heavier than the 4 Seasons and nowhere near as heavy as the M+ on my commuter wheels. Good training / sportive tyre.


 
May have to look at them myself after this happened yesterday!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jan 2012)

When I was working with Surosa to spec my fast tourer/commuter I simply said "What tyre do you recommend that is comfy, town and country, bombproof under a big unit, but still fast?" and they said "No brainer 28mm Conti Gatorskin Hardshell"

"Coincidentally" the same tyres as the proprietor of the shop uses on his commuting bikes.


----------



## Tynan (26 Jan 2012)

and my Fratello from new was fitted with Gatorskins on the chap at Condor's recommendation - 'bombproof'

and yet I found they cut up a lot and more importantly were slippery in the wet, the rear slid twice when i was cornering in the wet, i took them off and gave them away

funny old thing tyres, so much must depend on bike, rider, riding style, usage, roads, etc


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jan 2012)

Tynan said:


> and my Fratello from new was fitted with Gatorskins on the chap at Condor's recommendation - 'bombproof'
> 
> and yet I found they cut up a lot and more importantly were slippery in the wet, the rear slid twice when i was cornering in the wet, i took them off and gave them away
> 
> funny old thing tyres, *so much must depend on bike, rider, riding style, usage, roads, etc*


true dat.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jan 2012)

Tynan said:


> and my Fratello from new was fitted with Gatorskins on the chap at Condor's recommendation - 'bombproof'
> 
> and yet I found they cut up a lot and more importantly were slippery in the wet, the rear slid twice when i was cornering in the wet, i took them off and gave them away
> 
> funny old thing tyres, *so much must depend on bike, rider, riding style, usage, roads, etc*


true dat.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Jan 2012)

I have used gators for a few years and i will continue to do so as i am used to their quirks and i have done may thousands of miles on them with no real problems as long as i remember to check them for imbedded bits and keep the pressure right.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Jan 2012)

Being a three-bike person: 28mm Schwalbe Marathon+ on the Giant Defy4 commuter (as far as I remember, only one puncture in about 10,000 miles), Bontrager Racelite hardshell on the winter bike, and either Continental GP4000s or Schwalbe Ultremo ZXs on the posh bike. I've had the most punctures on the latter (I'm happy to trade off the occasional inconvenience of a puncture for the lightness, speed and grippiness of decent race tyres.) I haven't really got on that well with Gatorskins: they are neither bombproof, nor particularly light, fast or grippy. I haven't tried the hardshells, but I guess thay are a response to the Bontragers, which seem to have quite a good reputation for winter riding.

Marathon+ are heavy, slow, and not the grippiest tyres around. But the last thing I want is a puncture on my finely-tuned ride into work. And riding a tank with heavy tyres on every day only serves to make my posher bikes feel even lighter and faster.


----------

